# Wow!!!



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

Had our Hymer 2.8 remapped by Graham Shuttleworth in Preston.
What a difference,5th gear all the way back to west Cumbria except for junctions and roundabouts,even then never went as low as 3rd. Much smoother,i could accelerate from 60mph @ 2000rpm in 5th on the steep incline just north of south lakes and Kendal turn off on M6,would have needed 4th or maybe even 3rd on a bad day before.
Great service from Graham Thanks.WOW does just what it says on tin


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Keep an eye on your clutch if its manual or the autobox oil temp if its auto.

C.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*performance*

I agree with Clive,

Engine manafactures spend a fortune matching the drive train clutch, gearbox, drive shafts,to their engines, then some one thro a bit of module trickery sends another 30 BHP thro the drive train.

30 BHP or more is, in a lot of cases nearly a third more HP than the clutch and gearbox was or is desingned to take, the torque loads on top gear will allmost certainly lead to premature failure.

Its all very well chipping a motor car engine, how long can you keep a( for instance) 2 litre Audi deisel flat out? not for very long,in about 15 seconds you will be doing 100mph or more, not me you understand  :lol: .

Come down the M5 cross over the Avon bridge up the long clime past Portbury docks, when you get to the top you will almost certainly be heading into a 30 MPH head wind that has come off the Bristol channel just to maintain 55/60 MPH you will have to keep you foot down for miles ,not good for MPG most certainly not good for a modified engine and gearbox.

Take care Les :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Engine manafactures spend a fortune matching the drive train clutch, gearbox, drive shafts,to their engines,"

Fiat doesn't 

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fiat*



DABurleigh said:


> "Engine manafactures spend a fortune matching the drive train clutch, gearbox, drive shafts,to their engines,"
> 
> Fiat doesn't
> 
> Dave


LOL :lol:


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Would someone explain to me what mapping entails, what it does, how it does it, what it costs etc. please?
John


----------

